# Cost of living in Munich



## visanj (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I have got a job offer and I would like to know whether thats a decent salary for a family of 3 (husband, wife and kid)

My salary is 60000 euros per year + annual bonus of around 6000 euros

I have to admit my daughter in some bilingual school. approximately its costing around 400 euros (for eg: Jules Verne Campus )

Could anyone in this forum please let me know whether thats a decent salary in munich? I don't want lavish lifestyle..but would like to go for a small vacation every 3 months to say spain or switzerland etc

Appreciate your response

Thanks


----------

